# Royal Jelly collection and double grafting



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

On the royal jelly, anytime I am in a hive that is making queen cells, and i do not want the cells or queens, or some of them, I collect the royal jelly when tearing down the cells. I take a Chinese grafting tool and just scoop it out. It is amazing how much you can get out of a few cells. Works great for priming. Keep in fridge or freezer. It will dry out so keep it sealed tight in a small container.

Not sure on the double grafting, but was just getting to that part in Contemporary Queen Rearing.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Back when I bothered with it, I used a small spatula.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

We have some specially designed syringes for it. David, want me to mail you one to play with?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

rrussell6870 said:


> We have some specially designed syringes for it. David, want me to mail you one to play with?


That would be excellent - I have a small queen order pending with you that you could just send it with. Thanks!


----------

